# Climber and crew leader Warsaw, IN



## Jolestree (Aug 24, 2015)

Tree service looking for an experienced crew leader. Your job will be organizing your crew and the completion of jobs. Must be able to remove trees by climbing them and dismantling safely and oversee and assist the clean-up. Be familiar with roping and rigging and practice and current safety standards. You must also be able to operate a high ranger bucket truck. Must be able to prune tree as described in the ISA manual. Must have a valid driver license. Must be able to do basic maintenance on bucket truck, chipper, Chainsaws, stump grinder, bobcat and trailers. This is an experienced only position you will be expected to work unsupervised. Please have work history ready when inquiring. Must be drug free. Must be available from 7am-7pm Monday-Friday for work but a normal day is 8am - 5pm. must have your own transportation but company truck can be available after position is established to be full time.


----------



## Jason Moore (Nov 11, 2018)

Jolestree said:


> Tree service looking for an experienced crew leader. Your job will be organizing your crew and the completion of jobs. Must be able to remove trees by climbing them and dismantling safely and oversee and assist the clean-up. Be familiar with roping and rigging and practice and current safety standards. You must also be able to operate a high ranger bucket truck. Must be able to prune tree as described in the ISA manual. Must have a valid driver license. Must be able to do basic maintenance on bucket truck, chipper, Chainsaws, stump grinder, bobcat and trailers. This is an experienced only position you will be expected to work unsupervised. Please have work history ready when inquiring. Must be drug free. Must be available from 7am-7pm Monday-Friday for work but a normal day is 8am - 5pm. must have your own transportation but company truck can be available after position is established to be full time.


----------



## Jason Moore (Nov 11, 2018)

My name Jason Moore I have crew and can can do what u need done all I need is equipment and paid on time. If interested contact me 8145539920


----------

